# Craigslist



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't know if this belong here. On CL page, shows CL Raleigh; For Sale/Wanted and Owner/Dealer are missing. Don't know what happened. I did post yesterday. I've done the usual things. Logged Out and back in. Any ideas?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Direct link tho the subforum-

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/waa/

Do you have scripts disabled in no-script?
Craigslist does use some simple scripting.


----------

